# LOL I wonder.......how.....hmmm :)



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Just came across this on you tube LOL :lol:


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe he had itchy lips :shock::lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Lol, I think they fast forwarded the video.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, maybe? If not thats hilarious! lol


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

It doesn't look fast forwarded to me o.o!

Infact, i've seen something similar to this. There was an Arab back at the facility i used to board at before i got my own land... and he would open his mouth and flip his head everywhere, tounge lolling all over the place. He would also tense his lips and make fart noises o.o; seriously. The first time i heard it i couldnt believe it!

Great video! thanks for the share!


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I knew a horse a couple years back who would smack his lips together when he trotted. Haha. It was sooo cute.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

That's what happens to horses that spend their days cooped up in stalls, they develop really weird habits/vices (usually the're bored, stressed or have too much energy). What that horse is doing may look funny, but that behavior is on the same lines as stallwalking, wall-kicking, and even weaving.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA! oh my gosh that was hilarious! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

lol too funny


----------



## horseluverr17 (Apr 13, 2009)

oh my gosh when i saw this i could not stop laughing!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

soo funny! the horse i rode on monday did that and i was like WTF? xD haha


----------

